# WEB PAGE Expired?



## LI5A6 (Jun 27, 2004)

When I click on a link on some web pages I get a page that says "web page expired" "check internet settings". This is starting to drive me crazy because it keeps effecting more and more web sites that I visit so now I can't seem to get anywhere. Please tell me how to fix this, as I am getting increasingly frustrated and I'm going bald from pulling my hair out!

Thanks so much!
Sincerely,

LI5A6


----------



## rebon (Oct 21, 2001)

Sounds like your browser may have been hijacked. I would run anti spy-ware if I was you, it can be found on the security forum as a sticky.

Also empty all you internet temp files and delete your cookies, maybe run your anti virus software as well.


good luck


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

*HIJACK THIS: *

Download and copy hijackthis to its * own folder *, it makes backups so keeping them separate and available can be useful.

Note the Spyware tools websites are very often under attack and so I have provided more than 1 location to download from:

http://www.tomcoyote.org/hjt/
http://209.133.47.200/~merijn/downloads.html
http://www.thespykiller.co.uk/
http://www.sherrylynn.us/privacypolicy

Close all open windows and open Hijack This. Click Scan. When the scan is finished (it only takes a second), the scan button will change to Save Log. 
Click on Save Log and then save it to NotePad. 
Click on Edit  Select all  copy and then paste into the thread. 
* DO NOT FIX ANYTHING * wait advice from one of the many security experts in this forum. 
*I currently do not have the skill/competence to advise and poor advice can be far more damaging to your PC with this software.*

*Please have patience and wait for an expert to provide further detailed advice *


----------



## LI5A6 (Jun 27, 2004)

I downloaded the HiJack This file from one of the links provided, but when I try to open it, click on it, Run it etc...nothing. It flashes quickly on the screen, but nothing opens up.

Now what?

Sincerely,
LI5A6


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

sorry i missed this reply - do you still have the probelm ?

can you run anyprograms at all ?


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

moved to Security as requested 

eddie


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

LI5A6 said:


> I downloaded the HiJack This file from one of the links provided, but when I try to open it, click on it, Run it etc...nothing. It flashes quickly on the screen, but nothing opens up.
> 
> Now what?
> 
> ...


Do you have Winzip or a program similar installed on the computer?


----------



## LI5A6 (Jun 27, 2004)

Well, everything seems to be OK now. I never could open the HiJack This file, but what solved my problem was upgrading Internet Explorer. Once I downloaded the upgrade and then restarted my computer I didn't have that problem anymore. Thanks much for the suggestions.

Sincerely,

LI5A6


----------

